# Did anyone ever make dolls with long, graceful skirts using a hollyhock blossum & pipecleaner?



## helenbacque (Jun 2, 2017)

My grandmother's yard had lots of hollyhock plants and Granddad smoked a pipe so I had plenty of material.  I feel so fortunate to have lived during a time when something so simple could keep me amused for hours.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 2, 2017)

What a great memory of simpler times.  I have never seen one of those dolls you describe, they sound adorable.  I remember my father telling me about making toy airplanes as a child using two clothes pins.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)

I had never heard of this before so I did a search and there they were, thanks for bringing them to our attention!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 2, 2017)

I never heard of these dolls. I have Hollyhocks all budded up. Just for the fun of it I will make one when they open. Did anyone take a Dandelion stem,remove the flower, cut the top of the stem down a bit and then press down with your finger to make curls? Also putting Daisys or Queen Anns Lace in water with food coloring? Watching the flower change color was great fun.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I never heard of these dolls. I have Hollyhocks all budded up. Just for the fun of it I will make one when they open. Did anyone take a Dandelion stem,remove the flower, cut the top of the stem down a bit and then press down with your finger to make curls? Also putting Daisys or Queen Anns Lace in water with food coloring? Watching the flower change color was great fun.



I remember making chains out of the dandelion stems and using a blade of grass between our thumbs to make whistles.  

It seems like today kids need to make a trip to Best Buy before they can have any fun!


----------



## jujube (Jun 2, 2017)

How about blowing dandelion fluff?  Getting a tiny drop of nectar out of a honeysuckle flower?  Looking for 4-leaf clover?   All things that could amuse a child of the 40's and 50's for a long time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know what they were called but I remember a plant that had small seed pods that would _explode_ when you touched them, those used to keep us busy!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't know what they were called but I remember a plant that had small seed pods that would _explode_ when you touched them, those used to keep us busy!



Touch-Me-Nots!  So cool.   (Click on Watch this video on YouTube)


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 2, 2017)

And thanks to you, Aunt Bea, for finding a lovely picture to illustrate.  I'm going to have to learn how to do the photo thing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 2, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't know what they were called but I remember a plant that had small seed pods that would _explode_ when you touched them, those used to keep us busy!


 I never heard of that one. But I do remember the Venus fly trap. Sometimes Woolworth would sell a little plant. I would wear the jaws out trying to feed it flies. I even tried ground beef when my Mom was making meatloaf. When I was a kid I thought it actually swallowed what you gave it.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 2, 2017)

What a beautiful hollyhock doll!  Much nicer than I had imagined.  Thanks for posting a picture.


----------

